# Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling



## Rockz1307 (22. März 2016)

Moin Moin. Ich hab da mal zwei Fragen:

1.) Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen den Pilkern von Eisele, Blitzpilker und Speedy oder ist das eher ''Glaubens Sache"?

2.) Ich habe jetzt schon öfters gesehen , dass welche am Drilling vom Pilkef noch einen kleinen Octopus hatten und damit auch guten erfolg hatten. Sind das eigen Kreationen und ist das eine spezielle Marke?

Gruß


----------



## drolle68 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Nennt sich Kopfdrillingmotage. Hat mir schon oft gute Dorsche gebracht. Gibt es günstig bei Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen. Pilker sind Geschmacksache. Aber die genannten funktionieren schon ganz gut. gruß Drolle.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Speedys sind sowohl vom Laufverhalten, als auch von der Verarbeitungsqualität ne eigene Liga. 
Bei allen anderen Marken wie DeFu,Blitz Pilker,  Kieler Blitz, Eisele oder Wuttke ist das wohl mehr ne Glaubensfrage. Die unterscheiden sich nur im P/L Verhältnis bzw. in der Verarbeitungsqualität. 

Bei den Oktopuss handelt es sich um handelsübliche 5-7cm Modelle. Diese werden dann als "Kopfdrilling" mittels Tönnchen und Sprengring in den Snap mit eingehakt.
Am unteren Pilker Drilling hab ich so gut wie nie nen Okto gesehen.


----------



## drolle68 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

So könnte das aussehen.


----------



## drolle68 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Durch das System kann der angehängte Kopfdrilling gut arbeiten. #6#6:m:m.


----------



## Rockz1307 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Das sieht ziemlich interessant aus! Ist das eher für Norwegen oder auch für kleinere Dorsche z.b von Heiligenhafen?

Was ich eigentlich meinte war aber tatsächlich ein octopus am unteren drilling. Aber das scheint ja wirklich selten zu sein.


----------



## Rockz1307 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Und trotzdem noch mit weiteren jigs als beifänger?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Die von Drolle gezeigte Montage mit dem Oktopuss funktioniert sogar SEHR GUT für "kleine" Ostseedorsche!! Der Okto ist jetzt natürlich kein Garant für gesteigerte Fänge.  Es KANN gut funktionieren, MUSS es aber nicht. Da hilft nur probieren. Ein KLEINER Kopfdrilling pur sollte aber in jedem Fall montiert werden.  Oftmals attackiert der Dorsch den Pilker "von vorne", das ist gut daran zu erkennen, wenn man trotz heftigem Biss viele Aussteiger hat bzw. der eigentliche Drilling im Kopfbereich vom Dorsch von außen gehakt hat. Wenn Du so was erkennst, wirst Du sehen das die Dorsche den Kopfdrilling voll IM Maul haben.
Zum Thema weitere Beifänger kann ICH für MICH nur sagen , dass ich mit Solo gefischten Ködern erfolgreicher bin. Entweder ich "Jigge" ,also 2 Beifänger und einen Hakenlosen Pilker als Gewicht, oder eben Pilker oder Gummifisch pur ohne weitere Beifänger. 
Beifänger beinträchtigen nur unnötig den Lauf des Pilker und man muss zu dem auch unnötig schwerer fischen, da jeder zusätzliche Beifänger auch den Wasser- bzw. Sttrömungsdruck auf den Köder erhöht.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*



Rockz1307 schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich meinte war aber tatsächlich ein octopus am unteren drilling. Aber das scheint ja wirklich selten zu sein.



Meinste sowas ?


----------



## Rockz1307 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Genau die meinte ich Hein. Sind wahrscheinlich eigenen Montagen? Mit der Kopfdrillingmontage finde ich auch sehr interessant. Dafür sind Blitzpilker aber wahrscheinlich die besseren oder? Da speedys meines Wissens eher taumeln zum Grund? 

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich immer beifänger habe, da ich auf pilker noch nie richtig Erfolg hatte. Mag aber auch sein, dass ich die köder Führung nicht vernünftig beherrsche. Gleiches gilt für Gummifisch. Da das richtige Kopfgewicht zu finden ist schon so eine sache. Montiert ihr die Gummis direkt an den Wirbel der Hauptschnur oder habt ihr dort noch eine flurocarbon schnur zwischen? Nichtmal Möhrchen brachte letztes mal Glück


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Das mit dem FC Vorfach ( oder nicht ) ist auch so eine Glaubensfrage.
Die meisten haben es, einige auch nicht und fangen trotzdem.

Das mit der Köderführung und fangen......
Wenn Du auf'm Kutter bist; immer auch auf die Nachbarn achten, ob und worauf sie fangen ( oder nicht ).
Wenn alle mit Möhrchen angeln und fangen und Du als einziger nicht, machst Du wohl was falsch. Wenn alle nichts fangen, muß es nicht an Dir / Deiner Köderführung liegen.

Wenn Du anfänglich Probleme hast mit der Führung in punkto Kopfgewicht.... Lieber zu Anfang ein bißchen 'zu' schwer und erstmal das Gefühl dafür bekommen und dann schrittweise anpassen. Ist keine 'Rocket Science'


----------



## micha_2 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

mörchen ist auch kein wunderkind, gibt genug andere die dann fangen. du musst immer soleicht wie möglich angeln, dass heisst wenn die absinkphase mit 65g zu kurz sind, 50g ran. ich angel immer soleicht, das ich zwar kein gespür in der rute habe, die anzeige ob absinken oder grund noch über die schnur per sicht habe. 
der speedy hat ein komplett anderes laufverhalten, als alle anderen pilker...diesen musst du anreissen und an loser!!! schnur absacken lassen, er geht in die waagerechte und sackt so auch ab. andere, wie die kieler blitz form, haben durch ihren schwerpunkt ganz anderes lauf und sinkverhalten wie die sprotte von blitzpilker z.b.: die taumeln mehr. die kannst auch an straffer schnur absacken lassen


----------



## nowortg (24. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Moin zusammen,

der speedy läuft mit dem Octopus am Kopfdrilling sehr gut. Wichtig ist, dass der Kopfdrolling nicht zu groß ist, maximal Größe 2 für die Ostsee.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## großdorsch 1 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

ich verwende immer ein vorfach beim pilken. einfach um die gefahr auszuschliesen dass die geflochtene mit steinen,muscheln usw. in kontakt kommt. ich habe aber noch nie einen unterschied feststellen können das mit fluocarbon mehr geht als mit einem monovorfach. 
selbst wenn ich bei uns in klaren bächen auf forellen oder barsch geh macht es in der regel kein unterschied. das ist zum grossen teil nur glaubenssache.
zumal das meiste was auf dem markt als fluocarbon angeboten wird nur mono mit fluocarbonummantelung ist und somit auch nicht weniger sichtig ist als stinknormale mono.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Kurz mal den virtuellen nicht vorhandenen "Gefällt mir Button "  für Micha's und Grossdorsch1 Beitrag gedrückt! !
Damit ist alles gesagt!!... Daumen hoch dafür!!


----------



## Rockz1307 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Nutzt ihr mit kopfdrilling noch einen weiteren Beifänger? Und noch was anderes...irgendwo hab ich gelesen kopfdrilling zusammen mit dem unteren drilling sei verboten. Dem ist aber nicht so oder? 

Gruß


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*



Rockz1307 schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr mit kopfdrilling noch einen weiteren Beifänger? Und noch was anderes...irgendwo hab ich gelesen kopfdrilling zusammen mit dem unteren drilling sei verboten. Dem ist aber nicht so oder?
> 
> Gruß




|kopfkrat du fragst dir hier nen Wolf wegen Kopfdrilling etc. ,  bekommst super Hilfe und jetzt soll es verboten sein?? Sollen wir es dir jetzt auch wieder ausreden???? #c Sorry....... da kommt wohl keiner mehr mit |uhoh:

Steht doch alles da, ob mit Beifänger an Vorfach oder solo......... mit Kopfdrilling (sogar mit Bild !!!)


----------



## Alex76 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Ich habe hierzu mal eine Frage an die Fachmänner! Mir ist das letzte mal etwas komisches passiert, als ich mit Octopus als Kopfdrilling geangelt habe. Ich habe einen Dorsch auf Octopus gefangen, merkwürdiger Weise war der Pilker ab (ohne das ich zuvor gehangen habe). Der Wirbel war verschlossen, wo zuvor erst der Octopus am Sprenring und anschliessend der Pilker eingehangen wurde. Ich dachte erst an einen defekten oder schlecht verarbeiteten Pilker, aber beim nächsten Wurf genau das selbe. Dorsch hing am Octopus, Pilker ab, Wirbel geschlossen! Bei einen Kumpel ist ne Stunde später das selbe passiert, der seinen Octopus ohne Sprengring einfach eingehangen hat. Ist mein erster Beitrag (gerade angemeldet) und werde mir jetzt gleich mal die zuvor empfohlenen Montagen dazu anschauen. Aber vielleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen, danke!


----------



## Alex76 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Gibt es für die von Droll68 vorgeschlagene Montage den Wirbel so zu kaufen?


----------



## drolle68 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Jau. Kannste günstig bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen kaufen. Petri Heil. :vik:


----------



## drolle68 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Hat den Vorteil, dass man sowohl den Pilker und den Drilling schnell wechseln kann. Außerdem kann er frei rotieren und bringt ne gute Aktion. Petri Heil.


----------



## Alex76 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Jau. Kannste günstig bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen kaufen. Petri Heil. :vik:



Danke, hab sie Online gefunden. Leider aktuell nicht lieferbar:c

Behalte ich aber auf jeden Fall im Auge und werde mir mal gleich ein paar von bestellen!


----------



## drolle68 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Hallo. kannste auch selber machen. Gibt 3 fach Wirbel (Werden für Seitenarme benutzt und haben oben,unten und seitlich ne Öse) . An der Seite und unten einfachen Snap einhängen. Die von Spro sind gut dafür.(fastlock-Snap Gr. 1)  Bild geht im Augenblick leider nicht. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## Alex76 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Hallo. kannste auch selber machen. Gibt 3 fach Wirbel (Werden für Seitenarme benutzt und haben oben,unten und seitlich ne Öse) . An der Seite und unten einfachen Snap einhängen. Die von Spro sind gut dafür.(fastlock-Snap Gr. 1)  Bild geht im Augenblick leider nicht. Gruß Drolle.



Alles klar, hab ich gefunden. Vielen Dank #6


----------



## Rockz1307 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Hat von euch einer schon Erfahrungen mit knotenlosen Wirbeln gemacht? 

Gruß


----------



## Alex76 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*



Rockz1307 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer schon Erfahrungen mit knotenlosen Wirbeln gemacht?
> 
> Gruß



Kannst du gerade bei geflochtener Schnur sehr gut nehmen! Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht sicher aussieht, es hält


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*



Rockz1307 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer schon Erfahrungen mit knotenlosen Wirbeln gemacht?
> 
> Gruß


Knotenlos- Verbinder oder Wirbel funktionieren an Geflochtener Schnur sehr gut, aber ich empfehle lieber ein 80-120cm. langes Stück Fluocarbon oder Monofile mittels Allbright oder Doppelten Grinsen vor die Geflochtene zu knoten. Gar nicht mal wegen der Sichtigkeit /Scheuchwirkung, der Dorsch ist da nicht so zimperlich,  sondern viel mehr als Abriebschutz.
Da wo der Dorsch sich wohlfühlt, ist meistens auch mit Muscheln,Steinen und Kraut zu rechnen und gegen sowie ist Geflochtene Schnur recht " allergisch".
Wäre doch Schade DEN Dorsch wegen durchgescheuerter Schnur zu verlieren.


----------



## drolle68 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Das mit den Knoten mußte mir mal auf der BKT zeigen.:q:q:q:q:q. knotenlegastheniker. :vik::vik:Allen schöne Restostern.Drolle.


----------



## micha_2 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

danke @dorschjaeger75


----------



## Stulle (28. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*



Rockz1307 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer schon Erfahrungen mit knotenlosen Wirbeln gemacht?
> 
> Gruß



Halten bombenfest nehm ich nur bei geflochtener einmal hab ich ca 30kg Kraut+stein+alte Vorfächer hoch geholt ehr reist das vorfach oder die Hauptschnur, aber nicht für mono benutzen!

Hier kannst du sehen wie ich die einsetze.


----------



## Stulle (28. März 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Ich merk gerade das man das nicht zoomen kann ich hab leider kein besseres zur hand


----------



## Rockz1307 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Wie dick sind eure monos bzw. Fc schnüre für die selbstgemachten vorfächer?


----------



## Stulle (3. April 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

in der ostsee 0.35 bis 0.45


----------



## hvw (4. April 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Moin,
Kopfdrillinge sind bei vielen Pokalangeln verboten, da oft nach dem Regelwerk des DMV gefischt wird. Das Regelwerk dazu findet ihr unter www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de -> downloads -> Regelwerk (pdf). 
Wenn man privat unterwegs ist kann man natürlich auch mit Kopfdrilling angeln. Besonders beim Speedy Pilker habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit einem blauen Oktopus als Kopfdrilling gemacht.
Ich fische meistens Pilker mit Kopfdrilling oder Gummifische (solo) und habe 70-100cm Fluocarbon in 0.40-0.45mm vorgeschaltet.

Gruß HvW


----------



## Stulle (4. April 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*

Mir wird einfach zu oft der kopfdrilling benutzt um die fische zu reißen. Und man hängt auch öfter mal fest. In Norwegen hab ich das ein paar mal gemacht allerdings mit Einzelhaken.


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2016)

*AW: Pilkermarken/Octopus am Drilling*



Rockz1307 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer schon Erfahrungen mit knotenlosen Wirbeln gemacht?
> 
> Gruß


----------

